# Création d'un serveur mail



## aanthony (1 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je suis en BTS IG et dans le cadre de mon stage pratique de 1ère année je dois créer un serveur mail qui puisse donc me permettre d'envoyer et recevoir des mails via "egroupware" mais je ne sais pas comment procéder. Aussi je dois créer des adresses mail différentes pour chaque utilisateur du groupware. (ex : "d-martin@mondomaine.com").
Je suis sous Mac OS X Server dans sa version 10.4.9.

Merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (1 Juin 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue &#224; toi.

Je transf&#232;re ce fil dans la section Unix des forums, plus appropri&#233;e &#224; mon sens.


----------



## aanthony (5 Juin 2007)

le sujet attire des foules ...


----------



## maousse (5 Juin 2007)

comme tu peux le voir.

rien ne t'empêche de te renseigner par toi-même, nous dire précisément où tu coinces, et non pas nous donner ton sujet d'exercice brut de décoffrage. Ça nous évitera de faire le boulot à ta place et ça nous montrera que tu es un minimum motivé.

tu veux utiliser quel serveur mail ? il faut aussi que tu installes/configure egroupware ?
tu as regardé cette page au moins ? http://www.egroupware.org/dependencies


----------



## aanthony (5 Juin 2007)

eGroupWare est installé et  configuré à 90%.La création d'un serveur mail sur mac Os semble compliquée, malgré les multiples lectures "d'HOWTO" concernant postfix ou encore courier-imap, pour le windowsien que je suis ...
J'aimerai donc avoir un point de départ clair.


----------



## vleroy (5 Juin 2007)

euh? et le serveur de mail intégré à OSX serveur ne serait pas plus simple? enfin je dis ça


----------



## aanthony (5 Juin 2007)

Ce n'est pas postfix ??


----------



## vleroy (5 Juin 2007)

je ne suis pas le plus spécialiste, moi j'utilise et je gère les comptes, le paramétrage, je soustraite... Mais bon dieu que cela tourne tout seul! En IMAP, avec interface webmail, plus simple, y a pas à l'utilisation, regarde dans les fils tu devrais trouver ton bonheur


----------



## aanthony (6 Juin 2007)

Semblait-it dire ...


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

Je ne comprends pas trop ton probl&#232;me : tu as OS X Server donc une interface d'administration du service SMTP, non ? Quels sont au juste tes probl&#232;mes.
Car des probl&#232;mes avec un serveur SMTP, il peut y en avoir des dizaines : alors si tu veux que quelqu'un t'aide, mieux vaut &#234;tre pr&#233;cis (et montrer aussi que tu t'int&#233;resses &#224; ton probl&#232;me ...)


----------



## aanthony (6 Juin 2007)

A quelle heure


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2007)

:mouais:


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

Alors l&#224;, c'est peu de dire que &#231;a n'avance pas ... et que tu ne fais rien pour que cela avance. Je saisis mal ...


----------



## aanthony (8 Juin 2007)

Merci macgénération pour votre "non-aide", je ne vous ferai pas de publicité comptez sur moi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Les nioubes parlent aux nioubes


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2007)

aanthony a dit:


> Merci macgénération pour votre "non-aide", je ne vous ferai pas de publicité comptez sur moi



c'est tellement bien posé comme question aussi


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2007)

C'est-&#224;-dire que l&#224;, on se demande presque si l'on n'a pas affaire &#224; un troll ... Son avant-dernier post &#233;tant particuli&#232;rement inepte.

Dommage pour lui ...


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2007)

si c'est un troll, qu'on le bannisse


----------



## vleroy (8 Juin 2007)

mais l'animal, il m'a boulé sévère... :hein: :hein: 

donne à manger à un chien, et il te mordra... bon ça on le savait. C'est vrai avec les batards aussi.   

Je suis conscient que ce message sera supprimé et son auteur fortement réprimandé 
il est où le bouton se désabonner de cette discussion?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2007)

Bof il boule gris 

Et ce n'est pas un troll


----------



## bompi (8 Juin 2007)

On notera que l&#224; non plus, il n'est gu&#232;re avanc&#233; [&#224; question impr&#233;cise, r&#233;ponse floue ou d&#233;bile ...]


----------



## vleroy (8 Juin 2007)

je dirai même que c'est rassurant...


----------



## vleroy (8 Juin 2007)

j'en reviens pas du comment qu'il m'a mis:
"que racontes-tu pauvre enfant"


----------



## molgow (10 Juin 2007)

bompi a dit:


> à question imprécise, réponse floue



Très bien dit.

Sur ce, j'invite aanthony à exposer clairement les problèmes qui ont motivés l'ouverture de ce sujet et les autres à tenter de répondre à ses questions. Toute autre message sera supprimé.


----------



## mben (21 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour !

SVP j'ai été recruté dans une entreprise ou on trouve un réseau local mais sans aucun serveur ni administrateur ni rien et je dois créer tout ceci.

Je suis un ingénieur en réseaux et télécommunications fraîchement diplômé et j'ai besoin d'un encadrement : comment je peux commencer le travail ?? par quoi je dois commencer et tous.

Merci infiniment


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2011)

Si ils sont plus windows (mais ça marche aussi sur mac et ios) tu peux louer un serveur exchange pour le courrier, les agendas, etc. 

Ou utiliser mac os x serveur.


----------

